# New AFC!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

More great news for the breed ....

BIG Congrats to a new champ: AFC The Sunday Swimmer, a/k/a "Wyatt"
Owner Jeff Bandel handled Wyatt to the Amateur win and to the title!

FTGoldens


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I LOVE seeing this here - thank you for posting


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations! Well done.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Go Gold Dogs!! Awesome!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Nice looking boy! 
Pedigree: AFC The Sunday Swimmer ***


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Really nice, thanks for keeping us all informed.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Also notable is that he's only 6 1/2 years old and already has an ALL-BREED OPEN WIN, which is a major hurdle in getting those other two letters ... FC.

GO WYATT!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FT, could you take a moment to explain the points schedules for FC and AFC titles? Most of us are more familiar with hunt tests and not field trials. Are there links you could send us to?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll give it a shot ... trying to not miss something.

For an FC, the dog must have an All Breed Win (worth 5 points) in an Open, Limited, Special or Restricted, plus 5 more points, whether by another win or multiple other placements (2nd = 3 points, 3rd = 1 point, 4th = 1/2 point), and these latter 5 points may be earned at a single breed event (i.e., a specialty).

For an AFC, the dog must have an All Breed win in an Amateur or, when handled by an amateur in an Open, Limited, Restricted or Special, plus 10 more points earned in similar fashion.

There are some other details, but those are the basics. Full explanation is in the AKC Rules and Regulations for Retriever Field Trials, Chapter 14, Section 17.


----------



## Tammy Z (Oct 15, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS to "Wyatt" and Jeff on their new title! AFC The Sunday Swimmer.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

What a great accomplishment for you and your dog. Keep going champ!


----------

